# Metamucil?



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been trying taking metamucil. First, I was taking one serving a day and I felt like things were better, that I had less gas, less flare-ups. I started trying to increase it and also move towards a more high-fibre diet (also tried eating more vegetarian food). It ended in complete disaster. I was about as bad as I'd ever been. So I'm back eating meat and just down to one serving of Metamucil a day. I'm not even sure anymore if Metamucil is helping me though. I dunno, somehow it seemed great at first. What are your experiences?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the metamucil. I feel as though fiber is more important for people with C.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, previously, I was eating more of a high-protein diet with shakes and I think that was actually better for me. With the more high-fibre/high-veg diet, I was honestly finding it really hard just to feel full, which seemed to aggravate the problem much worse than anything else.


----------



## pattyw2girls (Dec 22, 2011)

i dont know what to take anymore..ive tried probiotics and metamucil...im so tired of feeling this way!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Patty what are your symptoms?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Those shakes can be killers if you have IBS-D. Many of these shakes are high in fat - which is what you should avoid.


----------



## pattyw2girls (Dec 22, 2011)

BQ said:


> Patty what are your symptoms?


hello...i have heartburn so i HAVE to take prilosec EVERY day....and i also have ibs...i have tried yogurts, align, and finaly i tried metamucil...it started out ok ...then i went back to having trouble again...going as soon as i eat, having accidents....gosh its so good to know theyr others out there like me....any suggestions!!????


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I was told to take antacids a long time ago for reflux but they increased my abdominal pain. I would get very sharp pains and it definitely did not help my diarrhea so I didn't stay on them long. I later learned about how we need that acid to properly digest food. It was more about 'displaced acid' than too much acid. I also got the same sharp pains from taking nsaids which took me awhile to figure out but I had no other option for pain relief so I took them for quite awhile, not making the connection.A few years ago I was prescribed an acid blocker called Aciphex which wasn't quite as bad, and it did seem to help some, but decided not to take it very long and just put up with the reflux which now comes and goes. Psyllium is very unpredictable with me. Sometimes it seems to help but other times, like when I took it yesterday,it actually backs me up which is just as uncomfortable as diarrhea though most of the time these days I don't have full-out D, just loose, poorly digested movements which 'could' be due to SIBO. Another time, it might make the diarrhea more watery. I have always wanted to try it on a more long-term basis as supposedly it takes time to normalize things but when you have to go to school or a job you sometimes can't put up with the side-effects in the meantime. I would like to try using it long-term for the 'scrub-brush effect' I always hear it is said to have but I could only do it if I didn't have to go to work!Also, when I have used it, I try to look for less well-known brands- in some cases ones found at a health food store depending on what your local drugstore or supermarket carries- because it seems like a lot of the more common brands use sweeteners which I don't think is helpful if you have gas/bacterial issues.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I cannot take Metamucil or Citrucel - makes me bloated and very uncomfortable. I do take probiotics - Phillips - and it has worked great for me. I combine that with Heather's peppermint oil pills and carefully watch my diet to avoid trigger foods as much as possible. If you have acid reflux, you should not be taking the peppermint oil. When I had very watery diarrhea, I was taking Welchol or Cholestryamine (Questran) as prescribed by my doctor. It worked wonders. But now my IBS D is different than previously and the medication no longer works for me. When I was taking the medication, I had a flare-up that lasted months. Now that the IBS D is more under control, I only need to be very careful with my diet and supplement with the probiotics and peppermint oil.I have had IBS since I was a teenager - at that time IBS-C (although at that time I had no idea it was IBS). IBS evolves and changes and your diet needs to work with the IBS you have. I used to only have a flare-up a couple times a year and then go back to IBS C. Then the IBS evolved to IBS-D and for about a year - I had to deal with that. Now it is IBS-A and I had to adjust to that. IBS is a condition that unfortunately will never totally disappear. It may be in remission with no signs or symptoms for awhile - but it does return in some form. I would think taking Metamuci, Citrucel, Mirolax might work better with IBS-C. With IBS-D, I found no relief.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't take Metamucil, it give me really bad D, so i m with everyone who said it is better for people with IBS-C


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

catarific said:


> Those shakes can be killers if you have IBS-D. Many of these shakes are high in fat - which is what you should avoid.


I'm drinking the PowerGym shake: it has 37 g of protein and 0.5 g of fat in one serving.


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

PowerGym shakes have 9g fat in each serving (325 ml), it's their protein drink mixes that are low on fat - 2 g of fat per serving (2 scoops added to 310 ml water)


AsktheAges said:


> I'm drinking the PowerGym shake: it has 37 g of protein and 0.5 g of fat in one serving.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

Aurametrix said:


> PowerGym shakes have 9g fat in each serving (325 ml), it's their protein drink mixes that are low on fat - 2 g of fat per serving (2 scoops added to 310 ml water)


I probably got the terminology wrong. This is what I'm mixing with skim milk and water and drinking:http://www.powergymplus.com/Product.php?productid=1&page=1I never buy ready-made 'shakes'.


----------



## loosey (May 28, 1999)

When I get really bad, like I am right now, I try and get on the metamucil to bulk up the stools, lomotil and tylenol 1's. I told my doctor I like the side effects of codeine and he laughed. Man, I hate these flare-ups!!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

loosey said:


> When I get really bad, like I am right now, I try and get on the metamucil to bulk up the stools, lomotil and tylenol 1's. I told my doctor I like the side effects of codeine and he laughed. Man, I hate these flare-ups!!


Get rid of that doctor because he's an idiot!I take codeine everyday,up to 10 sometimes but usually 7 or 8 and have done for the past couple of years and I am in good health,ibs apart.Take control and dump him and go elsewhere and give him a link to this site.I'm under a world expert on ibs so I'm confident I know more on ibs than he does!


----------

